# New Maxim Champ question



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a new Maxim Champ ordered. I shoot flat bands fairly well, but have never had any luck with tubes. Is there a secret to shooting tubes?
Any advice will be very helpful!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Honestly, its just consistent practice. It comes with time. Tubes are nice because they line up so perfectly when shot ttf and ott.


----------

